# I think Kaede broke her foot.



## cutie123600 (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay a couple of days ago I noticed my youngest goat Kaede was limping on her back leg. I went out to check it and it was extremely swollen, so I wrapped it thinking it was just a sprain. The next day I go out and the swelling has gone away, but her foot is set to the side, I think it's broken but I don't have money at the moment to take her to the vet. 

What should I do?


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh no!!!  So sorry to read this!  Hope someone answers that has good suggestions!  Could it be a bad sprain?  Without an x-ray it would be hard to know.  Does she put any weight on that foot?


----------



## cutie123600 (Feb 25, 2012)

She will put weight on it but only when she is really tired, and she grunts when she does. 

I thought it might be a sprain but its kinda twisted to the side, and i don't think a sprain would do that.

It's noticeably twisted from afar.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 25, 2012)

Unless you know how to set and cast a foot, she needs vet care.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2012)

Most rural livestock vets will do emergency care right away and offer payment plans even if you can't pay the whole thing right away.  She needs a vet and probably will need it x-rayed, set and cast if it is broken, and it sounds like it is.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 26, 2012)

If you think an animal has a broken bone, you take it to the vet no matter how broke you are. How would you like to break your foot and have to walk around on it all day?

Seems harsh, but so is letting an animal be hurt without giving it care.


----------



## cutie123600 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have.


----------



## Stacykins (Feb 26, 2012)

Just because you can make a conscious decision to walk on a broken foot, doesn't mean you should make your goat suffer through it. A goat can't decide to walk over to a doctor's office if things get too bad, you can. It won't heal properly or well if it isn't correctly treated. A permanent limp and permanent pain is a real possibility.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 26, 2012)

Moderator said:
			
		

> _Forum Rules _


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 26, 2012)

If it is broken, there is nothing you can do at home besides a TEMPORARY fix (as it is a weekend and I know sometimes hard to get any medical care for livestock depending on where you are) with PVC to provide stability as a splint and vet wrap to hold it on there to keep her from making it worse - try to find a vet that will take payments.  You don't want her walking on it making it worse - and as hard as it is, if you can't find someone who will work with you, consider putting her down.  Seriously, it sounds horrid to visualize, but if she continues to walk on a fracture, or gets spooked and takes off at a run...well...she could break it further to the point of bone showing through skin, thus setting up potential horrid infection....and making recovery chances even slimmer.

I don't think people are being mean, just honest.  If you really cannot get care provided, you may have to put her down or find a friend or neighbor to come do it. Please don't let her suffer or be further crippled permanently as that is not fair to the goat.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2012)

I totally agree with EggsForIHOP...a suffering animal needs to be treated or put down.  People here are not being mean...just concerned for your animal.


----------



## cutie123600 (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, if you guys are going to sit here and criticize me for not having the money to take her to a vet even with a payment plan, then I'm sorry I asked, I know for darn sure it is possible to treat a broken bone at home, I just never treated a goats broken bone. 

I've treated ducks, chickens, dogs, and cats. Just not a goat.

 Sorry for asking....


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 26, 2012)

Not criticizing...just being honest.

A small animal can more easily be confined - poultry for example can be kept in a small box, and dogs don't tend to spook at things.  They are content to lay on the couch and be pampered when ill.

But a goat alone confined is miserable, and they can spook and take off at a run thus worsening it.....

*Try splinting it and seeing if it heals* I suppose - but just remember if it gets worse not to let her linger in pain. I know I am not being mean or criticizing - I myself would probably splint it and impose stall rest until my vet is available and with no vet around that's your next best option - splint it and provide stall rest conditions with a fellow goat friend and maybe something for pain if you have it on hand.

And seriously - if you have a "country style" vet - offer a trade.  Work cleaning kennels, yard eggs, milk, produce from the farm....I've seen our vet work deals like that.  It doesn't always have to be payment in money - a little labor scrubbing kennel floors and walking sick pooches is often appreciated and needed at a vets office - so see if you can swing a deal maybe on Monday morning with one ?  It never hurts to ask and you could end up with a really reliable partnership out of it.


----------



## cutie123600 (Feb 26, 2012)

I splinted it and it was starting to straighten out, but I cant figure out how to make one that will stay on. 

She was doing real well with it to, it didn't hurt her to walk with a splint.


----------



## Stacykins (Feb 26, 2012)

A break isn't a cut or scape that needs cleaning. Nerves can be damaged, bone splinters can slice through arteries, the fracture can break through the skin and cause infection of the bone. Or a fat embolus can cause death, if the fatty marrow enters the bloodsteam, which is possible if the break becomes worse from no treatment.


----------



## cutie123600 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have always done any medical care for my animals and I have never had a death from improper care.

I have given shots, stiches, splints and other things. None of my animals have died from improper care.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 26, 2012)

In the efforts of holding you over until Monday, and a potential barter / trade with a vet...have you tried PVC pieces on each side, and duck tape? I had to wrap an abscessed horse hoof in a diaper and duck tape once - the abscess ruptured out the top and bottom, so the vet showed me how to use a diaper to soak up the nasty ooze and duct tape...it stayed on there and had to be cut off and changed twice daily until the infection went away (and antibiotics administered too - she knocked her hoof being trailered and the resulting bruise became a NASTY infection).

She was out in the field still and it stayed on there even pastured and cruising the green grass at a limp - so worse comes to worse I would wrap well enough to provide stability with duct tape and some cushion under it like diapers or even nursing pads that lactating human moms use to prevent leakage (they are great to keep on hand and not too pricey) and keep her on stall rest with a buddy and call around Monday to see if I can work a trade on services - your signature thing says you have poultry...fresh eggs go a long way as does free work...just saying...you may need antibiotics or pain meds for her you don't have. 

And try calling any local colleges with vet or vet tech programs - sometimes the live "practice" for them is priceless and can be free.  they don't often get goats in there most times, so they may also work something out with you.

Just tossing some ideas out there...trying to find a way to be helpful...


ETA:  by "stall rest"   I mean somewhere fairly tight - like for a pygmy goat a chicken tractor could work - just give the chickens the boot.  you REALLY don't want her getting spooked and taking off at a run across a field because a plastic bag or a bird fly by and scare her!  Stacykins IS RIGHT!  If the break gets worse all kinds of things CAN happen leading to an instant death by embolus, etc...so try to find a nice tight spot where she can move a little but not fly around in a hurry - heck, even in a laundry room or bathroom if you can or even a large dog crate would work, but don't let her have a chance to jump, run, or trot if you can avoid it.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

If you can't afford veterinary care for her, then you can sell one of your other goats to help pay for her care OR you can euthanize your goat. An "at home" remedy for a SUSPECTED broken foot will likely do more harm than good, especially if you don't know what you're doing.

You should always have an "emergency fund" for your animals in case accidents like these happen, so you can provide proper veterinary care. It's the most humane thing to do rather than let an animal suffer because you can't afford it.


----------



## cutie123600 (Feb 26, 2012)

We only have five goats and her best friend is her mom, who is pregnant and due any time. so maybe I can place her in with her mom.

I haven't tried PVC yet, but I will. 

Like I said I think it might heal with a good splint and very careful straightening. 

With the last splint I placed on her it was straightening out and the swelling was going down considerably fast. 
Her pain level went down as well she was walking with it and not grunting or freaking out, she even broke into a small run with it as I was feeding them, and it didn't seem to bother her.

Animals shouldn't be put down, especially for just a broken foot/leg. Would you put a human down for that, no because that's murder. 
Same goes for animals.


----------



## beckyburkheart (Feb 26, 2012)

I've never done a goat, but what has worked for me with smaller animals is the splint and wrapping.  a couple of cautions.  if you wrap it too tight, it will kill the leg and that's not usually something that can be fixed. 

depending on the size of the goat, you might be able to use Popsicle sticks or something like like that with smooth edges.  you'll have pressure points at the top and bottom of the splint that will kill areas of skin - so as above. 

wrap the leg *thickly* in cotton batting.  you can use old towels for this, but they have to be soft and cushy.  flannel. something soft and use lots of layers.  wrap it down past the foot so it will carry the weight.  put your supports on the outside of that and then use vet wrap or an ace bandage or something stretchy like that.  it has to be snug to hold everything together, and you can do that if you have enough padding.  i wouldn't recommend duct tape unless you have no choice because it's likely to be too tight with no give.  i think that if you made a full cast out of it, you'd still have trouble keeping it on if it wasn't "too tight". 

change it every day. don't leave it on more than a day at most.  

i don't recommend this, but if you really can't get to the vet, this might give her a chance.  it probably won't heal right, but if it's not to bad a break to start with, this might help.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 26, 2012)

Keep her from moving around no matter how much she thinks she can, she definately should not be running towards feed either. 

I also feel she needs proper care by a vet. I think if you cannot provide this care for her then you need to rehome her to someone who will get her proper treatment. A foot isn't something to mess around with and she cannot voice pain to you if it is constantly hurting her if it is hitting a nerve when healing. If things are that tight how are you adding in babies right now? To have that many animals and say you cannot afford vet care. 

I think to put humans and animals in the same catagory of humane euthanasia is a bit off too. I'll put a child in your goats position. Would you not take a child to the Doctors because you can fix his broken leg at home. The leg would never be as strong as it could be if set and healed properly. An animal is not a human.

Also with the rest of the 'vet' care you said you are doing it isn't as major as a broken bone. Even a laceration, if you stitch it up wrong the skin might heal together crooked but chances are it will heal together and be just fine. A bone will not. One pinhead slip under the wrap could be very bad. Also when you said it is straightening out with the splint, it should be set into place and held there by the splint, not straightened by it.

Edited to add that I am not recommending any home treatment because I feel she needs to be seen by a vet. That is my only advice.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 26, 2012)

Just because nothing died under your care does not make you a vet. You could easily give this goat chronic pain and discomfort for the rest of its life. With all those animals you have, you could sell 2-3 of them and have enough for the vet. Or, you could apply for care credit at the vet. Or, you could call and ask for an estimate.


----------



## cutie123600 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have had turkeys as big as my goat brake their leg and I did the same thing with it. tried to find the best way of treating it, and to this day you still can't tell he even broke it. Our rottweiler had a broken leg and I treated her and she runs faster then she did before, and she's way bigger then Kaede. 

I can afford to feed them and take care of them but vet bills are outrageous. As are doctor bills. 

Even though they cannot voice their pain you can still tell.

The babies help with paying for things needed. The reason we have so many animals is to help with paying for those things.

All of our animals are in great health except for Kaede, and I will get her back to great health with or with out help. I have done it before and I can do it again.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2012)

we fix our broken legs and set them ourselves. I just want people to consider a professional to assist.   I would set it, wrap in a cotton cloth and qauze, cut PVC pipe the long way to make a splint and run the splint a little below the hoof to just below the knee. We have also used sticks of wood, but we have found a small PVC pipe works really well. We use duct tape to hold it in place.  We check it in a couple hours to make sure that hoof feels the same temperature as the others, just incase we got something on too tight. we normally treat with Penn G twice a day for 5 days.  We pen the animal into a smaller enclosure so they aren't running around with the herd. 

We have fixed several over the years, and everyone have healed well with out any problems.


----------



## Rvrfshr (Feb 26, 2012)

Moderator said:
			
		

> At the bottom of every post is a REPORT link.


----------



## elevan (Feb 26, 2012)

Please take a moment to review the rules  of this forum before you post.  These are the same rules that have always been in place and were agreed to by each member previously when you registered.


----------



## elevan (Feb 26, 2012)

*I am reopening this thread with the understanding that all members need to keep the discussion civil.  When a member requests assistance, you may chose to help or you may chose to move on to another topic.  The first rule of this forum is "Be friendly and courteous to all members at all times"  The only way to do this is to answer in a non judgmental way.*


----------



## dwbonfire (Feb 27, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> I can afford to feed them and take care of them but vet bills are outrageous. As are doctor bills.


i hear you 100%. i think people might have jumped on your back a little bit here. i know what its like to face an issue like this and feel helpless because i didnt have the money. all my animals get fed and cared for properly, but the extra money for vet bills is not always there. we are constantly putting new fencing up or doing other projects to accomodate our animals, thus theres no extra money. i dont believe that just because you dont have the back-up money for an emergency vet bill doesnt mean you shouldnt have the joys of having the animals. you do what you can.

one thing i recently got was 'care credit' it took 5 minutes to fill out the paper and they put it in on the computer at the vet office, and i was instantly approved. its a relief to have in those emergency situations. your best bet is to find a vet who will work on your goats and then get care credit. good luck with your goat, i hope all turns out well!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 27, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> Animals shouldn't be put down, especially for just a broken foot/leg. Would you put a human down for that, no because that's murder.
> Same goes for animals.


I wouldn't let a human go without medical care for a broken bone, either.  You can't compare the two and then say you can't afford vet care for your goat.   

Good luck with your goat.  Hopefully you've gotten enough advice to successfully splint her leg.  Just know that people here are worried about your goat's well-being.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 27, 2012)

HI cutie.

No matter what you do, please keep her separated from the rest of the herd and on stall rest until she has healed a little.

I've always been able to afford vet care for my critters, until we had a disaster.  I got very ill, and my medical expenses were pretty high, we had to live off the emergency funds, all of them.  We even had to declare bankruptcy.  Then a dog got hurt.  A puncture wound to her side, that really should have had attention by a vet.  It was a put her down or try to save her on my own situation, so I tried to save her (and I did). We had so much debt that care credit laughed at us.  

Then my son broke his arm.....we did go to a doc, but we had government assistance on that.  Sadly, there is no government assistance for goats and dogs.  

Accident happen at the worst possible time.

Fortunately, we got things worked out and came back from bankruptcy.  Vet care is no longer an issue here.  But I remember what its like to be in that situation, and I remember the way people looked at me.

  Hang in there.  Iif things change so that you can get her to a vet, please do so.  In the meantime, do the best you can with her, and please come ask more questions if you need to.  We ALL want to see this goat heal and running in her pasture!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 27, 2012)

How is Kaede doing?  I really do want to see her get well - I too have been in the position of the emergency fund going the way of an emergency.

My father in law died - hence the emergency funeral bills.  Then the dog came down sick.  We couldn't loose him too...it would have been too much.  So I worked with my vet on a barter/trade.  I was shoveling kennels at minimum wage on my days off from my full time job to pay his vet bills but we made it through.  it just took a little creativity (and tears I'm sure) to get someone to work with me.  but I know how it is to try so hard and keep ending up in crummy positions financially. we thankfully are past that now - for the most part - but when times are tight you do what you need to in order to get through.

i hope the goat is feeling better and she heals well, and I hope you were able to get a sturdy splint on there.  Please do keep us posted - I'm cheering for a happy ending.


----------



## cutie123600 (Feb 27, 2012)

Kaede is doing considerably well. I haven't gotten to wrap it yep because I can't seem to find our PVC anywhere and I need to wait for my friend to help me hold her when I do. But I checked her foot/leg today and it's not as crooked as it usually is. 

The swelling is completely gone, but its just kind of crooked.


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well Kaede's foot/leg is back to normal, she limps on it very very seldom, so it was probably just a bad sprain.


----------



## elevan (Mar 1, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> Well Kaede's foot/leg is back to normal, she limps on it very very seldom, so it was probably just a bad sprain.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## hcppam (Mar 1, 2012)

Good to hear!


----------



## Mills1950 (Mar 1, 2012)

Fantastic news!!!!!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 2, 2012)

This is good to hear!  Good news tonight is a major plus around here


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 2, 2012)

She freaked me out for a while there. But I'm glad she's doing a lot better too.


----------

